# looking for South Georgia lease



## floridacrakr (Jan 10, 2011)

my brother and i are looking for a lease in south georgia. would like to keep the price below 900.00. prefer one that has a camp where i can leave my camper. no drama, no nosense kinda club. we are not looking for monster wall hangers, just to put a little meat in the freezer and have some good times. thanks in advance.


----------



## floridacrakr (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks, please do. im talking to a few different clubs right now, nothing set in stone. if anything further develops, ill be sure to pass on the info. thanks again.


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 12, 2011)

we have 1629 acres on the ogeechee river in emanuel cty dues are 875 per yr to deer ,hog,turkey, small game and fish we have a boat landing at the river this membership cover your family no extra fees so if you are interested cal jason@478-494-2275


----------



## Bucktattoo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hunting Club seeking members.  Telfair County -400 acres of planted pines, thinned in early 2010. Lots of Turkey and good deer. Camping allowed using generators.  Areas for food plots. Map/pin board for checking in and out for safety. $750 per year, with a total of 7 members. Family oriented club, no drug use or heavy drinking. Spouse and children included in membership (when accompanied by member). Email contact information to schedule time to view.


----------



## mossberg500 (Mar 24, 2011)

*johnson cty club*

Have 2 spots in johnson county. 1300 acres and cabin, plus we use campers. $650 per member / we have power but do not have water, call jesse-404-557-3039 or edkcojt@bellsouth.net.


----------



## floridacrakr (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks everybody for respones. got on a lease this weekend outside waycross.


----------



## marlin35 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great property layout, looking foward to joining this coming season.


----------

